# Diamond coronavirus policy now on website



## goaliedave (Mar 6, 2020)

Sign in then it's in "whats new". Screen shot attached.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 6, 2020)

Similar to what Airbnb said this morning. People with travel plans to China, Korea and areas of Italy can cancel and receive a full refund. Hosts can cancel people coming in from these countries. Interesting statistic it seems Canadians are the citizens that are being turned away the most at the US border because of this. People who have traveled to infected areas etc but likely are living in Canada.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 6, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Similar to what Airbnb said this morning. People with travel plans to China, Korea and areas of Italy can cancel and receive a full refund. Hosts can cancel people coming in from these countries. Interesting statistic it seems Canadians are the citizens that are being turned away the most at the US border because of this. People who have traveled to infected areas etc but likely are living in Canada.


Many Canadians have 2 passports so it's tough to know where they've been. USA border staff usually go by country of origin not citizenship when questioning. I personally have not had any issues crossing the border 1000 times but we got blamed poor security for 911 so many still suffer the consequenses of that.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mbinpa (Mar 24, 2020)

I will commend Diamond - I just cancelled a couple of weeks, one next week and one in April, and they issued full points back, no problems or questions.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2020)

And people say that DRI is the worse timeshare.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 25, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> And people say that DRI is the worse timeshare.



I must admit there is a lot of squawking on the Marriott website because Marriott is not offering cancellations with points back.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 25, 2020)

mbinpa said:


> I will commend Diamond - I just cancelled a couple of weeks, one next week and one in April, and they issued full points back, no problems or questions.


True. Guess we learn a lot during these times. We are so Disappointed in Marriott and Disgusted with their customer service. Diamond came through.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

Amen! Diamond has been the best in my experience so far. Extended all my cancellation points into 2021 with no fee. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> True. Guess we learn a lot during these times. We are so Disappointed in Marriott and Disgusted with their customer service. Diamond came through.



I own DR and Marriott Overall, Marriott has been a great timeshare. Diamond has its moments. Customer service can be good or bad for any company at some point. Marriott is experiencing some major new growth in a short time period. It I’ll get better over time.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I own DR and Marriott Overall, Marriott has been a great timeshare. Diamond has its moments. Customer service can be good or bad for any company at some point. Marriott is experiencing some major new growth in a short time period. It I’ll get better over time.


Trust facts over opinions.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 26, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Trust facts over opinions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


I have over 20 years of experience with Marriott and have been with Diamond since they began when they bought Sunterra. I have the facts.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I have over 20 years of experience with Marriott and have been with Diamond since they began when they bought Sunterra. I have the facts.


Current facts. Marriott Vistana clearly suck comparatively here. I'm sure they did things better in the past but we're discussing the present. Many people have posted poor treatment on this issue from Marriott Vistana.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Vistana is new to Marriott as with Hyatt, Westin and the other newbies added. I’m sure trying to get through all of the specifics of each of those systems takes time. We are all in unchartered territory here. Marriott has made adjustments continuously during this process, Diamond has as well as has Disney. People feel they have all of the answers and there are several nuances of which armchair quarterbacks may not be aware.  There’s a reason Vistana is out of business and now owned by Marriott. Many Vistana properties need some enhancing too according to Vistana owners. If Vistana was so generous to their ons, maybe they should not have been.  Remember, the people who complain are the on you hear from not the satisfied customers who use their timeshares wisely and have positive customer service experiences. The facts are that Diamond and Marriott have their pluses and minuses.


----------

